# Orange Sim Card



## Catira (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi I am researching the best prepaid cell phone plan to use in France for our August trip. I read a bit on tripadvisor and there is a service called "Orange Sim Card". We need to access the internet on our phone as well as make and receive phone calls so my husband can keep in contact with his business office. Our cell phone provider is Sprint and roaming is too expensive.

Would appreciate your advice on what plan you have used in Europe.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 17, 2011)

Orange is my cell phone service provider, and I use their roaming plan for calls elsewhere in Europe, which is generally pretty reasonable in price.  Orange is in a lot of countries and their specific plans may vary from country to country.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2011)

In order to swap sim cards into another network, you would need an 'unlocked' phone. Not 'locked' to one provider- in your case Sprint. Sometimes you can google something like 'unlock (phone make/model)' and you can get the code to unlock your phone. Otherwise, you may need to buy an unlocked phone. I  don't know if your Sprint phone is even compatible with European networks (which are GSM)

Jim Ricks


----------



## Catira (Jul 17, 2011)

My husband has already looked into buying an unlocked phone that is compatible in France. Now, we would just need to decide what service and where we can buy it. If possible, at CDG airport, since we have a connecting flight the day we arrive to Montpellier. From there, we drive to Le Vigan since that is where DH is attending his seminar.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 17, 2011)

Orange is as good as any but I would just pick the cheapest. Actually, any of the major networks are pretty competitive so it is hard (but not impossible) to make a bad choice.

IIRC Virgin Mobile has a number of shops in the CDG Complex but you should Google CDG for more info.  Try this link. http://www.aeroportsdeparis.fr/ADP/...g/Shopping-selection/shopping_selection_3.htm

I will be going through CDG next week  and if you still need info, I will check for you.

Cheers


----------

